# Our dog is restless, won't settle and keeps 'digging' on the sofa/bed



## Kirah (Sep 15, 2013)

Our dog, Charlie, is an American Cocker Spaniel who is around 9 years old (he was a rescue so we're not entirely sure.)

He's just recovered from a bought of vomiting/diarrhea last Friday and seems to be recovering well. However today he's been quite unsettled since around 10am, constantly rushing about the house and never staying in one place for more than a few minutes. He's been in and out the house, up and down the stairs and in all of his favourite places - also trying to 'dig holes' in the sofa, carpet and bed. 

I've checked him over and can't see anything physically wrong, he doesn't seem to have any painful areas, at least none he responds to, and he was absolutely fine on his walk this evening (with normal toilet breaks etc.) 

He's still eating and drinking.

I'm at a loss to explain, but the poor little guy seems so disturbed by something. 

Typically as I type this he's finally settled and is now laying on the sofa peacefully, but I'm not sure how long it will last.

If nothing has changed tomorrow I'll take him down to the vets, but just wondered if anyone here had seen this behaviour before?

Thanks for reading, sorry it's a bit long.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Dogs can display this type of behaviour if in pain OP.As he has just had a bad tummy it could also be nausea or stomach pain (even though his appetite appears ok). When my dog had colitis she was digging the carpet. I would consult your vet if hes no better tomorrow. Hope hes ok shortly


----------



## Kirah (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Mollypip, that would definitely explain it.

He seems to be relaxing a little more now, we'll keep an eye on him overnight and see how he is tomorrow. I'm sure he'll be delighted if we have to take him to the vets, it's definitely not his favourite place


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kirah said:


> Our dog, Charlie, is an American Cocker Spaniel who is around 9 years old (he was a rescue so we're not entirely sure.)
> 
> He's just recovered from a bought of vomiting/diarrhea last Friday and seems to be recovering well. However today he's been quite unsettled since around 10am, constantly rushing about the house and never staying in one place for more than a few minutes. He's been in and out the house, up and down the stairs and in all of his favourite places - also trying to 'dig holes' in the sofa, carpet and bed.
> 
> ...


Unsettled pacing digging behaviour can often be a sign of discomfort or pain.
If they have abdominal pain you often see things, like lots of stretching, and arching of backs, or standing roached backed and/or spayed legs. Other signs can be worrying at the stomach area. If they are tending to do lots of panting too that can be a sign of being stressed and/or discomfort and pain. Have you checked his stomach? it should be soft and quite palpable, with no signs that he doesn't want you to touch it or seems uncomfortable. Distended hard bloated stomachs that feel tight like a drum skin isn't usually a good sign.

Check his gums too, they should be moist and pink and health looking, dry sticky gums can be a sign of dehydration. Very pale gums especially whiteish can be a sign of anemia. You can check his circulation by testing the capillary refill time too, if you push on the outside of the upper gum with a fore finger it should blanche where you pushed and return to normal colour in 1/2 seconds. Delayed returning to colour can mean there is a circulatory problem. Really brick red or bright red gums can sometimes not be a good sign either.

Other signs of concern too can be trying to vomit and wretching and not bringing anything up.


----------



## fulwood (Feb 12, 2011)

Pain or at least an unusual feeling out of the ordainary. Bedding down (behaviour conditioned to be 'comfortable').


----------



## Kirah (Sep 15, 2013)

He seems a little better this morning and was peacefully sleeping when I woke up for work.

He showed no signs of the previous days restlessness and ate a little food/water without issue. I took him for a walk, during which he again acted normally but didn't pass any solid waste (although he does have extremely smelly wind.)

His tummy does feel quite firm, although he doesn't respond to it being pressed. I checked his gums and they look pink, returning to normal colour quickly when pressed.

He 'seems' normal really, aside from the firm feeling stomach and pacing yesterday. It seems like he was/is still suffering from the upset stomach he had last thurs/fri and it's been causing him discomfort.

I did wake up to find he'd been to the toilet in the bathroom overnight, with a small puddle and a messy mark on the floor. There were no solids though, just a 'stain' as if someone had cleaned them up - I suspect he ate them.

We'll keep an eye on him and I'll take him to the vet this evening. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Mandabug222 (Aug 19, 2017)

Kirah said:


> Our dog, Charlie, is an American Cocker Spaniel who is around 9 years old (he was a rescue so we're not entirely sure.)
> 
> He's just recovered from a bought of vomiting/diarrhea last Friday and seems to be recovering well. However today he's been quite unsettled since around 10am, constantly rushing about the house and never staying in one place for more than a few minutes. He's been in and out the house, up and down the stairs and in all of his favourite places - also trying to 'dig holes' in the sofa, carpet and bed.
> 
> ...


Hi I know this was written years ago but I'm having the same problem with my cockalier. King Charles / spaniel mix. Did you ever find out what was wrong or the cause for this?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

@Mandabug222 Welcome to the forum. The OP isn't an active member of the forum anymore so it would be best for you to start your own thread 
:Locktopic


----------

